# Bad accident at the track on Saturday



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

This was REALLY bad. I was at the velodrome on Sat and unfortunately saw the accident. I left right after the emergency vehicles arrived but had no idea of the severity of the crash. Send your prayers if you are religious or your best hopes if you are not. Please be careful out there.

---------------------------------- forwarded message follows ------------------------------------

Warren G View profile Forwarding this from Alan Altha...

Brace yourself.

Cycling Community of Friends, Gerry Jeffs took his wife, Paige and another woman friend of theirs to the track yesterday for the beginner session. Just after a flying 200 where his wife nipped her friend at the line...she did the inevitable for a beginner...she forgot to keep pedaling. Her bike flipped over and she went down hard. She was unconscious for at least 15 minutes on the track, got evacuated to a hospital that actually had just the right type of emergency personnel to take care of her. They performed surgery last night, took out a small section of her skull and also her brain. From what I understand from Gerry is that this portion of her brain was not something major but one never knows what lasting effect it may have on her future life. Last night the doctor didn't give her much of a chance at survival. Today, she is drugged out, obviously. However, all of her vital signs like BP, HR, etc. are really good! They just fed her as well as her body did suggest that she could now take in some nutrition. She is most definitely not out of the woods yet but the progress is positive. Please, at the request of Gerry Jeffs, do not flood them with emails and phone calls. Each time Gerry has to re-live what he saw out on the track, the harder it is for him. If you want to send any encouragement, etc., you can do it through me until he can personally handle it. My thoughts and prayers go out to Paige, Gerry and the rest of their family.

Sincerely,

Alan Atha [email protected]


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats terrible. I really hope that she comes out ok. Sounds like things are looking up though from what I read. None the less I really hope she's alright.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Ouch! Sorry to hear of the bad news! I guess it’s true that RACING KILLS… or seriously injures. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Holeee Shiat!! I can't think of any words to say... 

I'll pray for her and her family for a full and speedy recovery!

God be with her!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Gerry (husband) just posted to the NCNCA forum. He's holding very positive thoughts after 48 hours. Paige will have another CAT scan tomorrow to determine if they're ready to wake her up.

Keep her in your thoughts everybody!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow...hoping that Paige recovers quickly.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I found an update on her here tonight:
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/paigeconnard

It seems like things may be heading in the right direction. My wife who is an Occupational Therapist, who is pretty familiar with brain injuries, was explaining to me how this all works when they remove a portion of the skull to let the brain heal, and remove pressure.

I would completely screw up what she said it if I tried to explain it, so if you know someone who is an OT they can shed some more light on all of this a lot better than I can. Be sure to ask them about "Rancho Levels." I don't know what that means, but people who have worked with brain injury patients know all about this.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone know the latest, and how the family is doing? Anyone know Gerry?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

family and friends are posting daily updates here:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/paigeconnard


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Lori. I saw that above.

Anyone know if this has any repercussions for the track, or Saturday beginner sessions?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

they cancelled one week's Saturday session (May 31st), but both the Saturday and Monday beginner sessions have resumed.

you can find details at http://www.ridethetrack.com


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Lori, any talks of lawsuits that you've heard of?

I'm getting at the content that I can't find on the web. If this is not appropriate here, I'll take it offline.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

rensho said:


> Lori, any talks of lawsuits that you've heard of?
> 
> I'm getting at the content that I can't find on the web. If this is not appropriate here, I'll take it offline.


Please take it offline. BTW, if you're part of the plaintiff's tort lawyer bar, well I think the latter are the scum that the scum-of-the-earth types wipe off their shoes. Go out to the track and get a copy of the 2008 revision of the waiver that all the participants sign and do your own homework. Don't make a worse tragedy out of this than it already is.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Number9 said:


> Please take it offline. BTW, if you're part of the plaintiff's tort lawyer bar, well I think the latter are the scum that the scum-of-the-earth types wipe off their shoes. Go out to the track and get a copy of the 2008 revision of the waiver that all the participants sign and do your own homework. Don't make a worse tragedy out of this than it already is.


You're reading way too much into this. Way too much. I'll ping you offline.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

I think inquiries like that are best addressed to the Hellyer/NCVA board of directors. You'll find contact informtion at http://www.ridethetrack.com


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been following Paige's progress at http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/paigeconnard - very slow progress, unfortunately.

If you want to donate to help out with her medical bills, click on http://www.onestopmediashop.com/paigependant.html


----------

